# Tuesday 14th November Brentwood Harvester Meet



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone done a few meets now at this location and think its an alright place to meet up so ..............

As above tuesday night 7.30 onwards food is availble only if you wish !!!!!

Not the biggest car park but its ok as not many peple eat too late so spaces are always availble outside

All welcome

Andy


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Essex Audi said:


> Hi everyone done a few meets now at this location and think its an alright place to meet up so ..............
> 
> As above tuesday night 7.30 onwards food is availble only if you wish !!!!!
> 
> ...


I might pop down if I am home on time, is all of 3 miles up the road


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sure thing Andy, lets do the regular meet....

By the way Tuesday is 13th Nov........................


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Count me in on this meet please 8) . Might bring the new ride!


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

WOOOO!!! Me too!!! Also is it Tuesday 13th? or Weds 14th?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

In Andy's absents, I suggest we make this meet on Tuesday 13th November 

Also a big Birthday wish to Lewis who will be 17 on the 14th November woohooo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti you might be lucky and if it's a cold night on the 13th, I will wear my leathers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Dotti you might be lucky and if it's a cold night on the 13th, I will wear my leathers


Hahaha :lol:  . does that mean I have to wear my FMB's then, soon as this will be a fashion show? :lol:   . Lets hope for some cold weather so the greek male can wear his leathers [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]  :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah lets turn the meet into a catwalk show..... 8)


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Ill be the main act!!!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

hello people

sorry havnt been on for a while been busy sorry its the 13th november ............... hope all is well and yes il be seeing everyone on tuesday

andy xx


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Andy, thats cool, it is my birthday on the 14th so wuldnt have been able to make it. so thats kewl it being on the Tuesday!!!


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Andy

Sorry but won't be able to make this one as i am not working down in Essex next week.

Abi - thanks for the text reminder 

Hope to make the next meet.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry for the late Post

But im affraid i can not ,make 2mo as unfortunately work has to come first and they need me to go in

really sorry i will do another meet just before xmas

speak soon

andy xx


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Anybody fancy a meet this Saturday 17th November in the evening? Have a meal then go for a cruz? Maybe a cruz into London for some nice photos of our TTs  8). Being a Saturday we can get home as late/early as we like!  8)


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

HELL YESSS!!


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

I might have my new phone then which has a gd camera!!!! Might even go spend the million i have saved on a digital SLR after my bday!!! hmmmm!!! Get some buzz out photos!!!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ABI

Do a new thread as more people will look at it xxxx

I maybe interested hee heee

andy xx


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sat is cool for me.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Obviously this meet is in replace to the one that didn't go ahead this evening . Throw in some ideas and anybody out there with a good satnav also?  8) . I thought maybe a meal followed by a cruz?


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

WOOOO Lets do it. ill get some tunes up n running. camera and also i was thinking perhaps if i go in my pimpsuit. Elias goes in his leathers that ive heard about and Andy goes in his police uniform.lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lewis said:


> WOOOO Lets do it. ill get some tunes up n running. camera and also i was thinking perhaps if i go in my pimpsuit. Elias goes in his leathers that ive heard about and Andy goes in his police uniform.lol


I'll cum in my bunny outfit then! :lol:


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOOO IM 17!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO MEE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO MEEE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO MEEEEEEEEEEE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEE!!!


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi All,

I am unsure if I am free on Sat night but will let you know.

As for places to go if you wanted a cruise you could travel from east to west across London, along embankment. Unfortunatly I am a little stuck to suggest places to park and take photos etc.

Not much help am I??

Kevin


----------

